# don't know what sort of a betta i have!!



## milkyway15 (Jun 14, 2011)

i bought this new betta (the one in my profile picture) and i want to know what kind of a betta that is, like if its a crowntail or moonhalf or whatever i dont know. pls help


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Your picture is pretty small. Could you post a bigger picture?
Also, I think you posted in the wrong section ;D


----------

